# Drades First AMD Build!



## drade (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok..

Im building this.

A 4200x2.
sli-d mobo
7600gt
(FROM OLD BUILD)
Seagate Barracude 200 gig 7200 rpm IDE Hard drive
Modded Lian Li v1000b
Big typhoon
DVD burner
Fan Controller
Modular 500 watt PSU
TV Tuner
Floppy Drive
2 gigs of mushkin ram

Im ripping out my old system and putting in the new hardware once its here.... I will rip out all my 478 stuff..... And my cathodes...

Also in the future I will have 5 green LED 120'mms (so I dont have mixed fans).. Liquid cooling, SLI when dx10 is lowered... And more.... 
I will start this project right when I get all my new hardware..... And uhm...I will supply pictures soon of my new rig!


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jul 24, 2006)

friggin' shweet dude!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 24, 2006)

Nice, especially the 4200 x2, I can certainly vouch for that although mine is going tomorrow, got a fantastic offer I could not refuse as in lots more than I paid for it (on special offer) so am just gonna get me a 4000+ (only £88 at the moment and am getting £250 for the 4200!!!) and pocket the rest until Christmas when i too will build a new rig around Conroe (when the prices come down a bit).  Good rig tho.


----------



## drade (Jul 24, 2006)

Yea I was considering Conroe But its just way to high of price... This system im on now is great... But not great enough.. Dual core amd will be good for me for a long time. As I have said before, I will be getting dx10 cards when they lower.. I think dual core amd+dx10= great.... and dx9 and dual core amd seems great also... OC all my stuff on my sli-d mobo... Ill be running amazing.


----------



## drade (Jul 28, 2006)

*Sucess.*

Ok, the temp runs 27c right now!!! And never better, my video card around 47c... Im gonna game vert shortly as I am downloading bf2 ect.... I will OC probably two days from now, all my new fans are coming in also.. And this crap... Is hella fast.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jul 29, 2006)

Me wantz pixx0rz!!!!!!!!!!!11111one11111eleven


----------



## drade (Jul 29, 2006)

One word "Messy" I will Have pics up sometime tomorow


----------



## FLY3R (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice new build Drade.


----------



## drade (Aug 1, 2006)

Thank You. I will be OC'ing this beast shortly.


----------



## randomperson21 (Aug 1, 2006)

hey looks schweet.
nice temps on that x2 too. i'm running a zalman 120mm cooler, my 3800+ idles at about 38C.

but thats probly cuz my ambient room temp is about 27C.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice Drade, big props dude, big props


----------



## Azn Tr14dZ (Aug 1, 2006)

Drade, before you overclock go to DFI Street, or else you'll be very confused, especially with all of the memory timings.

Here:
http://www.dfi-street.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20823

Yeah...I read the whole thing, and I'm still confused about the memory timings since their BIOS are tweaked for TCCD and BH-5, but I have CH-5...


----------



## drade (Aug 2, 2006)

Azn Tr14dZ said:
			
		

> Drade, before you overclock go to DFI Street, or else you'll be very confused, especially with all of the memory timings.
> 
> Here:
> http://www.dfi-street.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20823
> ...



Dude thanks so much!


----------

